
Firefox Voice – Browse the web with your voice - Vinnl
https://voice.mozilla.org/firefox-voice/
======
detaro
Aww, still backed by Google STT, I had hoped they'd gotten to a point where
their own was good enough. Still interesting to see another attempt at an
open-ish(?) assistant.

